# Transfer Express Transfers



## OLDFATGUY (Mar 17, 2007)

I settled on TRANSFER EXPRESS. I got my transfers and they are great. 4 seconds at 375 medium to hard pressure. Peel hot, they come out with a very nice feel and are not shiny! they have a great matte finish. I am gonna place a shirt order monday probably from shirtsupplier.com I picked up a few lightweight shirts locally. When I pressed a couple red ones, they discolored, you can see the heat plate image, the shirt got darker. I am using a teflon sheet between the plate and shirt, what can I do? Is this normal? thx, OFG


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

The mark should go away when the shirt cools.I have had great success with Transfer Express in the past.I now use another company that has a softer feel when their pressed. You don't need a teflon shirt unless you press a second time like adding a name on the back. You would want to put a teflon sheet over the design, so when the ink is reheated it doesn't get on the heat press. Good luck ..... JB


----------



## OLDFATGUY (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks! It seems to be going away. thx, OFG


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey Dino wher are you locate ? ... JB


----------



## OLDFATGUY (Mar 17, 2007)

Springfield, Ill.


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

COEDS, 


> now use another company that has a softer feel when their pressed. You don't need a teflon shirt unless you press a second time like adding a name on the back.


which company did you switch with from? you used transfer express.com?
QUEENVEE


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

OLDFATGUY said:


> I settled on TRANSFER EXPRESS. I got my transfers and they are great. 4 seconds at 375 medium to hard pressure. Peel hot, they come out with a very nice feel and are not shiny! they have a great matte finish. I am gonna place a shirt order monday probably from shirtsupplier.com I picked up a few lightweight shirts locally. When I pressed a couple red ones, they discolored, you can see the heat plate image, the shirt got darker. I am using a teflon sheet between the plate and shirt, what can I do? Is this normal? thx, OFG


I think that's a common problem with *red* t-shirts specifically.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Rodney said:


> I think that's a common problem with *red* t-shirts specifically.


yes, but they do go back to the original color after 20-30 min.

unless they are really cheap shirts, then all colors are a problem.

i bet you knew that eh!


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

COEDS said:


> The mark should go away when the shirt cools.I have had great success with Transfer Express in the past.I now use another company that has a softer feel when their pressed. You don't need a teflon shirt unless you press a second time like adding a name on the back. You would want to put a teflon sheet over the design, so when the ink is reheated it doesn't get on the heat press. Good luck ..... JB


 
hi coeds
which company did u switch to. i know it's good if u switched from transfer express because u only did with xcellent quality.
thns


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

queenVee said:


> COEDS,
> 
> which company did you switch with from? you used transfer express.com?
> QUEENVEE


I believe he switched to Ace Transfer.....

John


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

treadhead said:


> I believe he switched to Ace Transfer.....
> 
> John


thanks john for answering that question . i kinda thought so after seeing it mention in another thread
thnx again
dodank


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

I wonder if Ace really does have the softest hand....I have heard some say that they are a bit plasticky.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

karlking85 said:


> I wonder if Ace really does have the softest hand....I have heard some say that they are a bit plasticky.


Based on the samples sent to me...I think Ace had a softer hand than Transfer Express or Versa Trans. That is just my opinion and that is not to say that the other two guys were bad...because they weren't. Actaully, the Opaque transfers from Ace seemed softer than the regular hot peel from the others and they are typically a bit thicker.

But again....I've only done one job with Ace so far....


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

treadhead said:


> Based on the samples sent to me...I think Ace had a softer hand than Transfer Express or Versa Trans. That is just my opinion and that is not to say that the other two guys were bad...because they weren't. Actaully, the Opaque transfers from Ace seemed softer than the regular hot peel from the others and they are typically a bit thicker.
> 
> But again....I've only done one job with Ace so far....


Hello,
I'm new to transfers. I was orginally looking into DTG. the transfers from ACE.. or Transfer Ex[ress or Versa Trans.. When you stretch shirt does the image crack/peel???


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

That is good to know, thanks John! Transfer Express is a bit on the pricey side I believe. ACE is reasonable though. Let me know how they turn out after you finish up, okay?


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

karlking85 said:


> That is good to know, thanks John! Transfer Express is a bit on the pricey side I believe. ACE is reasonable though. Let me know how they turn out after you finish up, okay?


That is what turned me off from Transfer Express. They are very expensive in my opinion. They have a nice program and website...and I wouldn't mind paying a little bit extra for that...but I think they are out of line. Again...JMO.  

I finished up the one color and they were great!

I won't get the 3 color job until Wed so I'll report back then.

John


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

queenVee said:


> Hello,
> I'm new to transfers. I was orginally looking into DTG. the transfers from ACE.. or Transfer Ex[ress or Versa Trans.. When you stretch shirt does the image crack/peel???


Hey Vee...

Yes...they did stretch when I stretched the shirt. That is one of the checks I did.

Now..I do both DTG and Plastisol and basically use Plastisol for quantities over 24 shirts (in general). I focus the DTG on smaller jobs...especially when I have to do white ink and pretreatment. I know others run larger quantities than that but since we offer several methods, I try to stay within the "sweet spot" of the various methods we use.

John


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

treadhead said:


> Hey Vee...
> 
> Yes...they did stretch when I stretched the shirt. That is one of the checks I did.
> 
> ...





> Yes...they did stretch when I stretched the shirt. That is one of the checks I did.


so yes they do crack and peel? .. Sorry for all the questions?? why not do you own..say buy a roland versacamm???


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

queenVee said:


> so yes they do crack and peel? .. Sorry for all the questions?? why not do you own..say buy a roland versacamm???


I'm sorry...no...they did not cract. The transfer stretched right along with the shirt and returned to form afterwards.

Since I have a DTG, I already have the ability to produce full color prints for low to medium volumes. I also own a vinyl cutter for 1 to 3 color simple designs in low volume. And, since I do have a vinyl cutter, I can get a similar result by printing and cutting opaque inkjet heat transfers on the vinyl cutter.

If there was any time that I could use the services of a Roland Versacamm type machine, I have a buddy just across the street in the sign business that can print up full color heat applied vinyl for me at pretty good prices.


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

treadhead said:


> I'm sorry...no...they did not cract. The transfer stretched right along with the shirt and returned to form afterwards.
> 
> Since I have a DTG, I already have the ability to produce full color prints for low to medium volumes. I also own a vinyl cutter for 1 to 3 color simple designs in low volume. And, since I do have a vinyl cutter, I can get a similar result by printing and cutting opaque inkjet heat transfers on the vinyl cutter.
> 
> If there was any time that I could use the services of a Roland Versacamm type machine, I have a buddy just across the street in the sign business that can print up full color heat applied vinyl for me at pretty good prices.


wow. sounds good.. I'm getting som samples of it. and cant wait.. thanks again..
I dont own any of the machines you have. Its hard to figure out what would be better for me.. one of the bad things I dont like about the DTG is the daily maintaince... dampers etc.. not sure if I will be printing tons a shirts a day when I just start out. I cant afford to replace those dampers.


----------



## txmxikn (Jan 16, 2007)

treadhead said:


> That is what turned me off from Transfer Express. They are very expensive in my opinion. They have a nice program and website...and I wouldn't mind paying a little bit extra for that...but I think they are out of line. Again...JMO.
> 
> I finished up the one color and they were great!
> 
> ...


Did you have to call them to get a price list because I don't see one anywhere on their website. I am probably going to call them later today. 

I'm thinking of using them for parent shirts because I'm not an artist and they have so many stock layouts, clip-art, etc that can be combined to create a variety of designs.

A lot of the parents around here are using a lady from few towns over and after seeing the shirts I know she is using Transfer Ex. A one color desing front and back for $10 didn't seem expensive from a consumer point of view, but I don't know how much she is making off of each shirt.


----------

